# TBH Tip of the Week



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Not sure how many of you get the Traditional Bowhunter Magazine "Tip of the Week", but I had to post this one. Enjoy

http://archive.aweber.com/tbmtotw/1fA0k/h/TBM_Tip_Of_The_Week_Night_Light.htm


----------



## Lafitte23 (Jun 25, 2008)

bountyhunter said:


> Not sure how many of you get the Traditional Bowhunter Magazine "Tip of the Week", but I had to post this one. Enjoy
> 
> http://archive.aweber.com/tbmtotw/1fA0k/h/TBM_Tip_Of_The_Week_Night_Light.htm


Nice write up Derek. How good of a job did the blue light do as far as lighting the way goes?


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

The blue light works really good all the way around, except for actually tracking in the dark.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Bountyhunter,

Man I didn't know you had it in ya. Those are beautiful arrows. I used to do a bunch of that 10-15 years ago, and you've inspired to break out the old cresting machine. Great tip on the blue light also. Coulda used that about a month ago.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Jammer all you need is the Saturn Yellow Bohning paint to get started. You can mix other colors from it. A little blue in it and you got green, a little red and you have orange and they all glow pretty good.

Here is another one of the "Glow Arrows" I've done.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

bountyhunter said:


> Jammer all you need is the Saturn Yellow Bohning paint to get started. You can mix other colors from it. A little blue in it and you got green, a little red and you have orange and they all glow pretty good.
> 
> Here is another one of the "Glow Arrows" I've done.


Ahh. the feather blender. Beautiful work. Mine are no where near as pretty as yours, but here is one I did 15 years ago with Howard Hill broadheads on them..


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Nothing at all wrong with those, very classic looking!!!


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

Is that a Howard Hill Broadhead?


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Howard Hill Broadhead. It has that famous 3-1 ration for maximum penetration.


----------



## hoghunter (Aug 12, 2005)

I was given one once and have never mustered up the courage to actually use it, or maybe its out of respect for where it comes from, wouldn want to lose it. What do you mean by the 3/1 ratio


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

hoghunter the 3/1 ratio means it is three times longer than it is wide. If it is 1" wide then it would be 3" long.


----------

